# Disassembly of linear rails



## AndySomogyi (Aug 28, 2021)

Picked up this tool and cutter grinder, it’s been sitting for about 20 years and seems to have accumulated a fair bit of dirt.

I’d like to pull the table off and clean out the rails, but I’ve never seen this style.

Going to pull the end caps off and see what happens


----------



## benmychree (Aug 28, 2021)

Can't say for that one, but the Cincinnati cutter grinders just had thin plastic linear cages for the balls to keep them separated.  It is far from clear in the pictures, how the ball races function.


----------



## AndySomogyi (Aug 28, 2021)

This is a very interesting design, not sure what I think about it. The linear rail balls just ride in these cages. After taking the end caps off, it all came apart.

Not sure what to think of this design. It’s got a pair of linear rail blocks with V grooves and balls ride in these plastic cages.

Any thoughts on how to improve this design, add a bit more rigidity?


----------



## benmychree (Aug 28, 2021)

That is much like the Cincinnati design; it is the standard of the grinder industry, if the rails are kept snug, there will not be a problem.


----------

